# Adobe Flash bringt 64bit Unterstützung zurück

## Erdie

Hi,

habs gerade gelesen:

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/16168/neuer-adobe-flash-player-bringt-64-bit-unterstuetzung-zurueck.html

Das läßt ja hoffen, dass es bald wieder etwas besser geht. Die darauffolgenden 32bit Version hasben nämlich alle nicht bei mir funktioniert.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## kernelOfTruth

ein ebuild gibt es auch schon, es läuft um einiges runder und weniger prozessorlastig als 32bit + nspluginwrapper  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-844769-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html

----------

## Josef.95

Es ist nun auch ein ebuild in tree verfügbar

www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.161.22_pre20100915

Aktuell ist es aber noch hartmaskiert, da noch kaum getestet.

Es funkt hier aber schon recht gut, doch flash selbst ist nach wie vor grausam!... ;)

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also dieses hin und her, macht mich ganz Kirre.

Nun gut dann also ab bald wieder mit nativen 64 Bit.... aber ich freue mich drüber. Besonders das die Durststrecke so "schnell" vorüber ging.

----------

## Erdie

Das neue Point Release läuft bei mir wesendlich flüssiger. Das erste Mal kann ich Videos der Digital Concert Hall im Vollbild ruckelfrei sehen.

----------

## jodel

habs auch mal ausprobiert, bisher läufts super.

----------

## Erdie

Läuft das Update auch super? Habs noch nicht installiert ..

----------

## jodel

ja läuft auch super. Ich bin echt sehr begeistert, obwohl das ein prerelease ist, stürtzte flash erst einmal ab. Die stabilen Versionen haben sich öfters verabschiedet..

----------

## franzf

Ich verwende hier rekonq (mit qt-webkit-4.7.0), und seit dem flash-update crasht rekonq öfter.

youtube und spiegel machen keine Probleme, bei dpreview.com ist es mir jetzt aber schon 2x passiert...

Müsste jetzt mit firefox gegentesten - mal schaun  :Smile: 

----------

